

Gov.uk: how geeks opened up the UK government - m1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/video/2013/jun/13/geeks-opened-up-government-video

======
squidi
Great video. I hope the lessons from gov.uk encourage adoption in all
government departments and councils.

Open government is great, but I hope open journalism is not too far away (e.g.
[http://wikileaks.org/Transcript-Meeting-Assange-
Schmidt.html...](http://wikileaks.org/Transcript-Meeting-Assange-
Schmidt.html#1074)). We either need existing newspapers to be more open or
open journalists to become more mainstream.

